# How to avoid the “long” parity algorithm for NxNxN



## jyhjyi (Feb 7, 2022)

JJ_Method
New method for NxNxN, without “long” parity algorithm and flipping algorithm .


step1: solve 6 centers
step2: pair 8 edges containing white and yellow
step3: solve white and yellow faces
step4: solve the lower half layers with ”cross layer commutator”
step5: solve the upper half layers with “self layer commutator “
step6: correct the centers(if necessary)
example
JJ Method step 4,5,6 example (8x8x8)(no parity errors)





step 4,5,6 walk through example (9x9x9)




JJ_Method#2


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 7, 2022)

is it fast though? i mean most people can sub 4 the parity algorithm


----------



## jyhjyi (Feb 7, 2022)

When solving big cube11x11x11 or 17x17x17 …
there will be many times of flipping algorithm
and parity algorithm no more easily available.
JJ_Method can avoid them and will be faster


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 7, 2022)

jyhjyi said:


> When solve big cube11x11x11 or 17x17x17 …
> there will be many times of flipping algorithm
> and parity algorithm no more easily available.
> JJ_Method can avoid them and will be faster


ohhh yeah, I thought you were talking about 4x4 or WCA big cubes. Yes, this method will for sure help on those cubes


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2022)

jyhjyi said:


> JJ_Method
> 
> step1: solve 6 centers
> step2: pair 8 edges containing white and yellow
> ...


Technically, I don't think we are avoiding parity here.


----------



## jyhjyi (Feb 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Technically, I don't think we are avoiding parity here.


You are right. That is why the WCA‘s competitions maximum order just be 7x7x7.


----------



## jyhjyi (Feb 28, 2022)

16x16x16


----------

